# Orchid Hatch



## sufistic (Jan 28, 2010)

Had one lone nymph come out from an ooth 2 days ago. That got me very worried. This morning another ooth hatched out 43 nymphs, 33 days after it was laid. So I guess it's alright. Still hoping that the first ooth will hatch more though.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow congrats!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow Shaik, they sure are pretty little things.

Congratulations!

You're just having all kinds of luck with nymphs lately, aren't you?

-Zoe is envious-


----------



## sufistic (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm just grateful the ooths hatched. The two adult females that laid those died of old age soon after laying them. I guess those ooths are the last that they laid.


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 28, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Thanks guys. I'm just grateful the ooths hatched. The two adult females that laid those died of old age soon after laying them. I guess those ooths are the last that they laid.


Looks like they put some good last ditch effort in those ooths then hehe :&gt; Congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool! Good lick with those little guys!


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome. I am waiting on an ooth to hatch myself. I am still not sure mine is fertile. It has been about 32 days.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2010)

They usually dont come out after the first day, I have a few doing that too, and any day now Rick!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yeah Kookamunga, I'm just glad they actually hatched. Rick, I wasn't certain mine was fertile either. Yours could hatch anytime soon too. It's just really hot here, my FF cultures produce at a much faster rate and all my oothecae are hatching quite fast too.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

In the past it was around 30 days so I am hoping.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> In the past it was around 30 days so I am hoping.


Good luck Rick!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats, Shaik!


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 28, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah Kookamunga, I'm just glad they actually hatched. Rick, I wasn't certain mine was fertile either. Yours could hatch anytime soon too. It's just really hot here, my FF cultures produce at a much faster rate and all my oothecae are hatching quite fast too.


I'm not Rick's cat treats :&lt;.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, they are so pretty!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 28, 2010)

I request more pics, please.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 28, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Congrats, Shaik!


Thanks Becky!



Kookamonga said:


> I'm not Rick's cat treats :&lt;.


I don't understand?



charleyandbecky said:


> Oh, they are so pretty!


Yeah and the way the move is cute.



ZoeRipper said:


> I request more pics, please.


Sure thing Zoe! I'll ask my brother to take the photos since he's the better photographer. He's already asleep (it's 2 am here) because we're going mantis hunting in some forests here tomorrow morning. Speaking of which, I should sleep too!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh my, 2am?

Well, I can't say much, I think when you PM'd me it was about 3am here, and I was still wide awake!

But you should probably get sleep!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice one Shaik


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 28, 2010)

Kookamonga said:


> I'm not Rick's cat treats :&lt;.





sufistic said:


> I don't understand?


Me either. ???






But it sounds like it might be funny if we understood!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats!  

Can't wait to breed mine...currently have 3 subadult and 1 pre-sub females, 1 adult and 1 subadult male.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks kamakiri. Good luck with yours!


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 29, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Me either. ???
> 
> 
> 
> But it sounds like it might be funny if we understood!


When I made my intro into these forums Rick said "Welcome. I laughed at your username. I have these treats my cats like called kookamungas." Which is what Sufistic called me even though my name is spelled Kookamonga :&gt;.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 29, 2010)

Kookamonga said:


> When I made my intro into these forums Rick said "Welcome. I laughed at your username. I have these treats my cats like called kookamungas." Which is what Sufistic called me even though my name is spelled Kookamonga :&gt;.


Oh lol. Sorry Kookamonga!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 29, 2010)

Lovely Orchid hatch, Shaik!!  Congrats!!!

Kookamonga, I'll have one or two Kookamongas... to go, please!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, congratulations! And and I hope that yr mantis hunt was productive.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 29, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Lovely Orchid hatch, Shaik!!  Congrats!!!


Thanks again Becky!



PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah, congratulations! And and I hope that yr mantis hunt was productive.


Thanks Phil! We only found one _Amantis sp._ adult male which we didn't collect  . We did find a lotta cool jumping spiders though. We're going again to a different location tomorrow.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrate Shaik.... hmm did I see that on another forum or I'm having deJavu here :lol: 

Any of your male hatchling would match my L3/L4 female nicely  All the best with this wonderful species.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 29, 2010)

New pics soon?

I wanna see them babies!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Congrate Shaik.... hmm did I see that on another forum or I'm having deJavu here :lol: Any of your male hatchling would match my L3/L4 female nicely  All the best with this wonderful species.


Thanks Bro! I'll be sure to reserve some males for you.



ZoeRipper said:


> New pics soon?I wanna see them babies!


Here you go Zoe. Sorry if the photos are not that good, I took them lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2010)

Pics look good to me!!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Becky! I'm gonna have to order some 32oz containers by bulk from you.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Thanks Bro! I'll be sure to reserve some males for you.


Thank you Shaik! Just hope the weather gets warmer by then.

Nice pic on the orchid hatchling. Never tired looking at them  unfortunately i missed out the chance to photograph them as hatchling


----------

